# Aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!



## jodylee05

Oh my goodness!!!!!

I cant believe it. I woke up this morning thinking today or tommoz by AF with come, but just to ease my POAS addiction i decided to piddle on an OPK. To my surprise it was a very strong positive with FMU. 

So...my DH said...do a HPT just to see...i said no...i dont feel pregnant at all, no symptoms but he so so wanted to do it. 

So with my little cup of pee i let HIM to do the test with a first response, he crept out the bathroom after 3 long minutes and said "two lines means pregnant doesnt it?" OH MY!!

We got our BFP with 2 first responses and a digital HPT. 

Im in utter shock! no symptoms what so ever! will i have to test again in a few days or is it safe to say im pregnant??????! im 13dpo btw! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats Jody, happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

COngrats hun! I'd say you''re preggo, but if you're anything like me, you'll have to retest atleast 1200 times in the next week :rofl: I never have pregnancy symptoms before 5wks hun, so that is completely normal x


----------



## v2007

Congratulations. 

V xxx


----------



## rory83coyotes

its funny you let him do the test and he had to ask how to read it. congratulations. H&H 9 months.


----------



## katerdid

:yipee: Congrats hun!!! That's sooooo exciting!!!!!


----------



## sarah0108

congrats hun!! I never really had symptoms either and i have never had morning sickness!


----------



## storm4mozza

hey congratulations


----------



## MrsHamstra

jodylee05 said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!!
> 
> I cant believe it. I woke up this morning thinking today or tommoz by AF with come, but just to ease my POAS addiction i decided to piddle on an OPK. To my surprise it was a very strong positive with FMU.
> 
> So...my DH said...do a HPT just to see...i said no...i dont feel pregnant at all, no symptoms but he so so wanted to do it.
> 
> So with my little cup of pee i let HIM to do the test with a first response, he crept out the bathroom after 3 long minutes and said "two lines means pregnant doesnt it?" OH MY!!
> 
> We got our BFP with 2 first responses and a digital HPT.
> 
> Im in utter shock! no symptoms what so ever! will i have to test again in a few days or is it safe to say im pregnant??????! im 13dpo btw!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Congrats!
I am 16dpo and neg digi and dollar tree test but I have.NO symptoms what so ever I usually get af bloating for cramps a day before im due. I am 2days late and still no signs of either af or pregnancy.
how long ttc?


----------



## staceyg

congrats! :D


----------

